

Steve Gibson announces development of SpinRite 6.1 and 7 - cool-RR
https://www.grc.com/x/news.exe?cmd=article&group=grc.spinrite&item=10500&utag=

======
ValentineC
Curious — how are people using SpinRite?

I've wrecked one personal hard disk before, because I believed that SpinRite
would "revive" the disk. I would have been much happier had I used ddrescue to
try and clone a copy of any data that was still accessible, before siccing
SpinRite on it.

